# Good day Saturday



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Took mom out to a private pond on Saturday, and we had a good day. We caught 11 fish: 9 LMB and 2 white bass.

They were hitting lipless cranks again - Strike King Redeye Shad in Sexy Shad color worked great. They were on the windy shore in about 3-4' of water.

I'll try to post some pictures...


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good day, pictures would be nice.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Must have been nice...the portage river with N winds coming off the lake at 20 mph was not fun for me Saturday!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

So...when I upload photos, it says there is no file size limit. After uploading, there are no pictures. Is there really a file size limit? What gives?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Finally figured out how to upload pics. There is a 2MB size limit. Pics above are white bass, and the one without the crank is actually a bit bigger than the one with a crank still attached.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

sounds like a great day, hittin' a pond 2morrow morn for a couple of hours. got the red eyed shad tied on.....great bait.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Quite a productive bait...especially in sexy shad.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

....where was this pond and how big is it, those arent white bass


----------

